# Redo a birdhouse



## T-Man

I started with this



The plan was to adapt it as a building for G scale layout. A nice tall skinny building. Then I saw this and went with a switch tower.



So off came the roof and made a platform.



Without a plan I copied the roof and doubled the dimensions. The bevel was done with a drum sander.



I looked good but was too wide so I coped the end and squared it off.



I glued the edges and used tape as a clamp



Now the base I filled the holes with wood putty from the inside. The outside was primed.


----------



## T-Man

*The platform*

I pieced together and worked around and then made windows.





A little putty to work the edges.



The roof also got the putty.



and more





A little support on the inside


----------



## T-Man

Then some primer


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Where will the birds sleep?


----------



## T-Man

I tried out some railings and a little paint





The roof is just a fitup now I have to work on stairs. Oh the railings are tooth picks


----------



## T-Man

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Where will the birds sleep?


Evicted,They can hang on the roof to add realism.

For time lapse I started April 24th the time of the first picture.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Nice switch tower, but I still feel sorry for the birds.


----------



## T-Man

I am trying something different. You can say I am just "winging" it


----------



## Big Ed

Nice T, you say it started as a G scale project? Do you have G scale outside or inside?

I like how the railings came out, is it the picture making this side (red arrow) look like they are spaced closer together than the other railings? Or did you make that side first and decided different spacing for the other 2?


----------



## T-Man

Ed, here is another side view

This is for an inside G scale table. A friend, Rick who is a travelling buddy for train shows. The spacing is not exact but have 12 to 13 posts on a side. These are round tooth picks that I used the man to adjust the height. It's rough all right but it still has charm. I am playing with the door and the stairs are giving me a rise in frustration.


----------



## Big Ed

It must have been the camera angle they look normal now.

How come you edited and added the comment in my post?
It is a little confusing reading it. 

Maybe a G scale clock on the wall?
A G scale chair for the switchman? :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man

Sorry about the confusion. I edit my posts so much and got carried away.

I like your clock idea, I was thinking of a track map on the wall. I want to do steps first.


----------



## Big Ed

I figured that is why you added to mine as I had your picture in the post.
I speed read, you speed edit.

A track map would look good.
You could maybe use a printer to make one and just glue it on?
Or a piece of cardstock and a black pen or marker, then just glue it on?

Needs a light inside to? Outside lights would look good too.
Maybe a G scale dog to keep the switchman company.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bwells

Big Ed, I read that post a couple times and still couldn't figure out how he edited yours! Now that is weird, maybe a glitch in the system?:dunno:


----------



## Big Ed

Bwells said:


> Big Ed, I read that post a couple times and still couldn't figure out how he edited yours! Now that is weird, maybe a glitch in the system?:dunno:


T is a mod he can edit anyone.


----------



## Bwells

Aha, thanks. Sorry for the interruption.

T-man, the switch tower looks great but it appears you dismantled it and started from scratch. Nice work.


----------



## T-Man

You will know if I get carried away if I use a siding. They sell clapboard sheets. But the lights, Oh yeah lots of lights so far I am planning on interior(maybe red? for night) and outdoor under the railing overhang. The wall clock was going to be a circle but I may go with one that has the pendulum.


----------



## T-Man

*Stairway to Heaven*

Time for an update. The next step is figure out how to place the stairs. Using popsicle sticks I constructed the stairs first and figured three flights would be needed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

They look great, but I'll bet you had to scarf down a lot of Popsicles to get the material for those stairs!


----------



## Big Ed

Is this a ketchup post?
Where is the painted shot of the stairs? 

I know you were having troubles thinking about how to make the stairs.

I think you nailed it on the stairs T. 
I give you an at-ta-boy, job well done. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## T-Man

There is paint. a chamois acrylic. The stair risers are popsicle sticks. Steps are coffee stirrers. I cut the risers with a scroll saw. I made extras and used the best. I just finished the railings.


----------

